# 2000 Jeep Cherokee XJ - Viper 5901 Causing Check Engine Light.



## EvilMaster (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok, so I had a viper 5901 Alarm/Remote Starter system installed in my 2000 XJ. But now I am getting check engine lights triggered. 

1: If I start/stop the truck normally with the key. I get no codes at all and everything is fine.

2: If I start the truck with the remote and then put the key in the ignition before the 15 minute warm up time expires and tap the brake to run off the key, I get no codes at all.

3: If I start the truck with the remote and then push the button on the remote again to stop the engine. Boom I get a check engine light.

Here are the codes I get.
P0443 - Evap Purge Solenoid Circuit. An open or shorted condition detected in the EVAP purge solenoid control circuit.
P0100 - Mass or Volume Air flow Circuit Malfunction
P0400 - Exhaust Gas Recirculation Flow Malfunction
P0090 - Fuel Pressure Regulator 1 Control Circuit

The wiring of the viper unit is obviously the problem, Any Jeep wiring experts here that can help point me in the right direction??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

JEEP 

MODEL YEAR(S) 
CHEROKEE/CHEROKEE SPORT 1999 -2001 
KEY T-HARNESS IMMOBILIZER 
CHR KEY-1 CHR-2 CHRYSLER'S SENTRY ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER System (GRAY IGNITION KEY ONLY), Requires 791 Bypass Module and Extra Ignition Key 
PART COLOR LOCATION DIAGRAM 
12 VOLT CONSTANT PINK/BLACK (+) and RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 DARK BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 BLACK/ORANGE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) BLACK/YELLOW (+) @ HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
POWER LOCK ORANGE/PURPLE (TYPE B) See NOTE *1 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER UNLOCK PINK/PURPLE (TYPE B) See NOTE *1 IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER YELLOW (-) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL, See NOTE *3 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLACK/RED (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH GRAY @ PCM, BLACK Plug, See NOTE *2 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE WHITE/TAN (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT CHRYSLER'S SENTRY KEY (GRAY KEY ONLY) A TRANSPONDER SYSTEM TRANSPONDER @ IGNITION SWITCH TUMBLER 
NOTES 
NOTE *1 When testing the LOCK and UNLOCK wires, make sure the doors are closed.


NOTE *2 the PCM (Powertrain Control Module) is located on the DRIVERS SIDE Inner Fender well near the Radiator Support


NOTE *3 this wire will be in a GRAY 2-PIN plug.


----------



## EvilMaster (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Some other things I am now noticing.

1: The battery on my truck has died twice now since this install. I go out in the morning to go to work, and it's dead as a doornail. 

2: My airbag light in my dash cluster is staying on way longer than normal when I start the truck.

3: I get a flashing yellow key with a line through it flashing on my dash cluster as well. If I put the key in the ignition it will go away after half a minute or so of flashing.

Is this all installation related? Or could it be that I have a bad product here?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The flashing yellow key is probably your security being triggered. Are you sure you have the correct bypass module and everything?


----------

